# Manual for Roamio



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

I apologize for the confusion about where to find the manual for Roamio.

Here is a link:
http://www.tivo.com/assets/PDFs/RoamioSeries_VG_19AUG2013.pdf

--Margret


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Margret, you're the best. Thanks!


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks! I learned a few new tidbits in that guide...

Helpful.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Margret,

One for the to-do-list pile. Page 22 (Find by Time/Channel), show a Black on Yellow interface.










The current release (for me anyway) shows a less-than-optimal White on Yellow UI.

Not a biggie, obviously.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Mine shows white on yellow also. But it's easily viewed in my setup unless I turn off the calibration settings on my DUO. With the uncalibrated picture it's hard to see.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> Mine shows white on yellow also. But it's easily viewed in my setup unless I turn off the calibration settings on my DUO. With the uncalibrated picture it's hard to see.


It will be fixed in the Fall software update. (Sorry it is hard to read in the meantime.)

--Margret


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

TiVoMargret said:


> I apologize for the confusion about where to find the manual for Roamio.
> 
> Here is a link:
> http://www.tivo.com/assets/PDFs/RoamioSeries_VG_19AUG2013.pdf
> ...


Hopefully this is linked off of the main Tivo.com site in some way and is easy to find (i.e. comes up in the first page of results) via search on the site?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

TiVoMargret said:


> It will be fixed in the Fall software update. (Sorry it is hard to read in the meantime.)


A couple more places where this white-on-yellow text happens are in the bottom-level menus of the HMO photo and music players -- i.e., the individual picture or song details, with the "View photo" or "Play" option. Oh, and when I actually play a song, I get a blank TiVo menu background, instead of the grey or black it's supposed to be.

The "Add an App" function has a different but similar problem: The text in each of the four entry boxes is only visible when that box is highlighted, and disappears when you move off of it. Fortunately it is actually remembered, just not displayed.


----------

